# Yabba Dabba Doo...It's The Flintstones



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I was looking in my stash of models for my next project and found my Lindberg 1/20 scale Flintmobile and Le Sabertooth 5000 kits. I was then doing some internet research and came across this:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16077434322/

It's the "4 heel drive" ram truck from the Flintstones movie.

Just wondering if anyone out there knows if this has ever been released as a kit?? Can't find anything on this, just the same photos over and over again. There's about 7 or 8 photos available on the internet. 

Also while I'm at at, I want to build Barney Rubble's sports car....any kit out there?? There's one on ebay right now, but they want $90 for it....hmmmm.
If not, then I guess I'll just cut off a small tree branch and work a knife over it....surely can't be that hard!!


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

that is pretty cool, Id drive it lol


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

It is very cool. I remember watching the movie years and years ago, but can't remember much of it. Can't remember this truck, but as soon as I saw it on the internet, I can't believe that Lindberg didn't make a kit of it. It's such a cool design. If I can't find a kit, I reckon I'll try my hand at scratching one.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh...by the way, if you haven't seen the Lindberg kits of the Flintmobile and the Le Sabertooth 5000, here's a link to my youtube reviews:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI7l4tmQqyeRKnGeUZU_pug/videos

Yep, shameless plug, I know:tongue:

They are simple snap tite kits, so perfect to get the little ones involved in the hobby.


----------

